# Wow for only $995



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Checked out Slipstream's website lately? For only $995 (for the first 100 people) you too can be an member of the Argyle Club. A team kit, a few "exclusive" invites and wait for it....free burritos for a year. Really, are you serious JV? A grand....hmmm let me think about that for a bit.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I could eat $1000 worth of burritos in 4 months with no problem. Mmmm, Chipotle.

That's pretty funny, and cool.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Based on the number of wine-and-cheesers they got to sign up for their VIP package at their team launch over the weekend, I guess Garmin thinks they have an audience for their $995 deal. There are a lot of wealthy bike fans, especially in Boulder. 

Personally, I think it sends a wrong signal to launch something like this in our spiraling downward economy, but hey, it's a free world.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought it was $995 for the team bike when I saw the title and moused over it.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Shoot, I would pay $1,000 for free burritos for a year. I must eat Chipotle at least once every two weeks, which means that I spend about 500-600 a year on kinda-gross-yet-awesome burritos.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

There's _plenty_ of money in the world peeps... watch a little less TV / media once in a while. See the thread about Friel's coaching packages - and I bet he sells out quickly too.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

If you eat 3 burritos, tacos, or salads from Chipotle a week, it's worth it. And you get the poseur kit for free. So, get the burritos, sell the kit on eBay, up your weekly Chipotle intake, and you're making bank off of Slipstream.

Is it only burritos?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Seems like good marketing to me*

Sure the price is high at $995. Some free kit, a burrito a day if you want, and some very average (Felt) to good (Garmin and PI) deals. But think about it, they are targetting 100 members at this price, so basically for just a bit of administration cost JV will raise almost $100K for his program. I'll bet they sell out despite tough economic times, as there is enough hype and interest in the team.

Compared to Toyota-United's attempts at something similar, JV and Slipstream are doing this much more intelligently. They have established themselves and their name, and now they are tapping the fan base. United Pro Cycling's failure in this regard is that they tried to sell the "support the team" concept too early on when the team had no establishment. Plus they were racing on a much smaller scale with almost no visibility, how much Toyota-United did you see on Versus at any point during their 3-year run compared to just last year's Slipstream squad?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> Personally, I think it sends a wrong signal to launch something like this in our spiraling downward economy, but hey, it's a free world.



Actually, it's perfect, it's 'raising capital'

Essentially he is selling new shares without even going through the exchange, and doesn't have to worry about the dilution affect. It's perfect business.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

OneGear said:


> Actually, it's perfect, it's 'raising capital'. Essentially he is selling new shares without even going through the exchange, and doesn't have to worry about the dilution affect. It's perfect business.


Well, I'll agree that they are raising capital but this isn't a Green Bay Packers play. A $995 membership with this deal does not include any ownership in the team, or representation by a board of directors. Members get no equity, so I wouldn't call them "shares". 

Yes, it's perfect as long as he can get a good number of these paying "goodwill subscribers".


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I already signed up. It's about 200 miles to the nearest chipotle, so I have to go 4 times a week to make up for the cost of gas and my time.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

6.30 cents for one barrito x 52 = 300 dollars + kit = 500 bux 
not bad


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I’m personally holding out for the Rock Racing $1000 team kit and all the syringes you can use for a year promotion


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> I’m personally holding out for the Rock Racing $1000 team kit and all the syringes you can use for a year promotion



No, no, that was _last_ year's RR kit. 2009's kit comes with a roll of condoms, scented oils, and a gift certificate for an hour long erotic massage.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If I ate Chipotle 3 times a week I would need a XXL Jersey.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> Well, I'll agree that they are raising capital but this isn't a Green Bay Packers play. A $995 membership with this deal does not include any ownership in the team, or representation by a board of directors. Members get no equity, so I wouldn't call them "shares".
> 
> Yes, it's perfect as long as he can get a good number of these paying "goodwill subscribers".


I stand corrected. Doesn't that make it even more perfect?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I think he overpriced it in this market. I think he should have gone after 1,000 people at $100 rather than 100 people at $1,000. There's a football (soccer) group in England called MyFootballClub.co.uk that sells "memberships" for about 30 GBP. The group got enough members (30,000) together to buy a small team, called Ebbsfleet United. Members get to vote on team decisions, like ticket prices, selling players, etc.

Now JV would never have gone that far. But pricing it lower and calling it some kind of "sponsorship" or "membership" would have been smarter. He could not have offered such deep sponsor discounts, but he still could have offered something. I imagine the sponsors would rather have thousands of customers flowing in than just 100 people. A group of 100 people isn't going to move much product for the sponsors.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

995 is a bargain if you get a RR kit, I think thats the going price. Nothing like being a "high-roller" at Chipotle as you whip out that free burrito card.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Nothing like being a "high-roller" at Chipotle as you whip out that free burrito card.


LOL! Imagine picking up on of Ball's podium girls and treating her to a burrito. That would be a short relationship!

JSR


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

"Sir that'll be $6.30 please"......uhh, how about FREE my lady! Where's my wine locker.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

burritos and wine will score you any woman. what a strategy


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

There IS a group of people with tremendous amounts of surplus cash and want to support the sport of cycling. Have you ever seen Matt Shriver's pleas for cash? When he was a student at Durango, he would constantly ask for money to attend races and seemed to always get it, saying things like "I need $600 to attend the X races in New Jersey, so if you can help out, I would appreciate it" and it seems like he used to get the money too. At least with JV's deal, you can feel a sense of accomplishment that your money was used to support a US based team that races in the nations and world's largest races. No to pick on Shriver, but he is the first one that I have seen do this, but it has existed longer than he has been around and many other pro's seem to use this same method of fund raising.

There is someone in my area that puts a tremendous amount of money into the sport of cycling, donating money to promising racers and teams in the area, not to mention using thousands of his own dollars for payouts at the highest level UCI CX race in the country. As of last year, he switched to helping out a few riders, one local, and was repaid with a Junior National Cross Championship title. 

It does exist. There is no way I would buy into that kind of deal, but folks do. I just do not have that kind of extra cash.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

footballcat said:


> 6.30 cents for one barrito x 52 = 300 dollars + kit = 500 bux
> not bad


Looks like the fine print of the offer says that you get one free burrito per day. Assuming your local Chipotles is closed for a few days a year, 360 * $6.30 = US $2268. 

If all you cared about was the food, each burrito would cost you about $2.76 but that's before you unloaded the kit on eBay. Advertised as "never worn", of course.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

JSR said:


> LOL! Imagine picking up on of Ball's podium girls and treating her to a burrito. That would be a short relationship!
> 
> JSR


All while using the line:
Hey baby, want to taste my burrito?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Rapha-Condor has a similar option for next year.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

too bad chipotle burritos give me diarhea. if i could opt for free anna's taqueria (the best "wet and sloppy" burritos in boston) burritos i would be all over this deal. they could keep the ugly team kit too.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

hmm...what if I "sell" the use of the free burrito card on the days I don't want a burrito for $2-3? Or just sell the card outright on eBay for a grand? I'd bet there's a non-cycling big boy burrito lover out there who would be willing to purchase the discount card. Could probably make money off this deal!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Doctor Who said:


> Shoot, I would pay $1,000 for free burritos for a year. I must eat Chipotle at least once every two weeks, which means that I spend about 500-600 a year on kinda-gross-yet-awesome burritos.


That would be 26 weeks. Do you eat several burritos at one time? Or did they raise the price to 20 bucks?


----------

